# sudan grass



## wctyilfarmer (Jan 9, 2011)

my 1st. post here, hi everyone. going to plant some sudan grass this summer, looking for recommendations. from what i have been reading bmr6 would be the best. which would be better sudan or sorgum-sudan? will probably make balage. feeding to beef brood cows with calves, the sell feeders.we have the equipment to bale it any which way, except square(big). 9365 hesston, 770 claas tedder,hc hesston wheel rake, jd 568 mw,tubeline wrapper.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

LOCATION?

This would be a pretty good choice.

Forage King


----------



## wctyilfarmer (Jan 9, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> LOCATION?
> 
> This would be a pretty good choice.
> 
> Forage King


so illinois


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

how do u plan on putting it out no-till or?


----------



## wctyilfarmer (Jan 9, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> how do u plan on putting it out no-till or?


bale the tritacale, then work to get rid of previous ruts, and add npk,then drill (7.5")


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I have grown sorghum-sudangrass hybrids for several years. The most important thing in my opinion is to get a "brown midrib" variety. Depending on weather conditions nitrate levels can be a major problem. Around here if we have a drought followed by a good rain the nitrate levels will skyrocket and make it all but worthless. I have read that if it is ensiled for 30 to 60 days it will reduce the nitrate levels by 50% so I think you should be fine making balage out of it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You may want to plant it thicker 30-35 lbs to make the stems finer.To aid in drying.I would think it would be fairly hard to get it dry there but baleage would be a good option.

Its pretty common out west to bale it dry but takes forever to get it dry.


----------



## nh9060 (Dec 19, 2010)

250 pounds per acre of triple 19 for fertilizer works pretty good for me in Indiana. 30-35 pounds per acre is a good seeding rate. I put mine in a upright silo


----------



## wctyilfarmer (Jan 9, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> You may want to plant it thicker 30-35 lbs to make the stems finer.To aid in drying.I would think it would be fairly hard to get it dry there but baleage would be a good option.
> 
> Its pretty common out west to bale it dry but takes forever to get it dry.


we bale some sudan for one customer dry annualy, cut , ted,ted,rake and bale about a week later maybe more.


----------



## A&H Hay (Jul 25, 2010)

We put up BMR sorghum/sudan grass mix with cowpeas added for the nitrogen last year.We made round roll silage/baleage,cut with a Krone mower/cond in the morning,baled and wrapped it in late afternoon.The cows tore it up!!


----------

